# Optimale Fraps Einstellung!



## Psycho21 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Fraps die Vollversion gekauft, habe auch den vollen Preis bezahlt.

Ich habe es installiert, startete MW2 und Fraps. Ich habe in Mw2 konstante 91 Frames mit einem:

AMDX6 1090T @ Standard
470AMP!
4 GB Ram Corsair
Seasonic X650.. 
bla 
bla

Wenn ich dann F10 drücke ( aufnehmen) sinkt es auf 27 fps. Das laggt höllisch. Welche Einstellung soll ich ausprobieren?

Ich möchte aufnehmen, dabei soll es aber noch sehr flüssig laufen, aber das Video sollte auch nicht großartig ruckeln. Mit Playclaw ist das genau das selbe!

MFG


----------



## kress (29. Dezember 2010)

Hm, wird wohl am AVI Format liegen, das ist höllisch groß und verbrät anscheinend gut Leistung.


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2010)

für sowas solltest du immer min. 2 echte festplatten haben und als speicherplatte für fraps nie die nehmen wo das spiel oder win drauf ist..
sonst, 30fps nicht mehr, record win7 sound stereo nicht multi, hide mouse cursor in vid..
sync und rgb, diese beiden punkte kannst du auslassen. und full size, nicht half.. sonst kann man nix mehr richtig lesen. so hab ichs und meine vids laufen ganz gut..


----------



## Psycho21 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nur eine 1TB große Festplatte aber noch eine externe!

Was is wenn ich Fraps auf C installiert hab und die Vids auf F - der externen Speichere?
Soll ich hide mouse an machen ?


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2010)

externe über usb könnte zu lahm sein, aber probier mal aus.. ich hab drei drinne, alles gut aufgeteilt.

ich habs an, damit blendest du halt die maus aus.. mußt du wissen was du willst.


----------



## Psycho21 (29. Dezember 2010)

Oh man das geht gar net^^! ! ! Ich habe 21 fps. Man was könnt ich denn noch machen? Ich möchte mir eigentlich keine extra festplatte einbauen!


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2010)

würd ich aber vorallem wenn du viel spielst. und dir sollte klar sein, sobald du die aufnahmetaste drückst hat der max. nur noch die fps zahl die du eingestellt hast, also 30 wie ichs hab. und hörer würd ich nicht gehen, geht noch mehr auf den rechner drauf..
als festplatten hab ich 2 250gb und eine 1tb. erstmal als c die 250gb mit win7, sonst nix, und als d die 1tb mit allen programmen und spielen, und als e die letzte 250gb mit allen bildern, musik, temp dateien, internet temps usw.. und auf der speichert auch fraps.


----------



## Psycho21 (29. Dezember 2010)

Naja ich hab c mit 292 GB und D 638 GB auf C nur Programme und OS also Programme wie Antivir und Sony Vegas oder Itunes und auf D nur Spiele^^


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2010)

ja aber es ist nur eine hdd... da ist es scheiß egal ob du sie aufteilst, ist doch das gleiche.


----------



## Psycho21 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja. was wäre wenn ich auf C die Videos abspeichere? Immernoch so laggy?
Ach meine Auflösung ist 1920x1080. ist das auchnoch entscheidend?


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2010)

moah du hast nur EINE festplatte, es ist sch... egal wo du was machst wenns eh nur EINE ist.


----------



## Psycho21 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja und wenn ich die Auflösung runterschraube.. auf z.B 1680x1050 laggts nich mehr so wa?


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2010)

probiers aus.. sollte helfen. ich würd mir einfach noch eine hd kaufen oder besser gleich 2.. und die partitionierung deiner jetzigen aufheben.. 2 kleine a 120gb oder so reichen locker für alles.


----------

